# Ausgabe Befehl in Eclipse



## Leventabi (10. Jan 2011)

Hallo,

hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Unterforum. 

Ich nutze seit neuestem Eclipse als Programmierumgebung und würde gerne wissen, wie ich den Java Befehl: Out.print("");  in Eclipse zum laufen kriege.

Mit dem Befehl System.Out.print funkioniert eine Ausgabe bspw. aber nicht mit Out.print bwz Out.println

Hoffe ich konnte mein Problem darstellen. Habe vorher ein In bzw Out.class in Ubuntu genutzt

Jetzt auf WIndows mit Eclipse. Gibts da auch diese Out.class, wenn ja wie binde ich diese ein ?


----------



## ARadauer (10. Jan 2011)

> Gibts da auch diese Out.class, wenn ja wie binde ich diese ein ?


eigentlich nein... aber wenn du diese vorher schon benutzt hast, hat vielleicht dein Lehrer eine gemacht und euch zur verfügung gestellt... 
also den fragen... wenn du nun deine Out Class hast kannst mit rechter Maustatse aufs Projekt ->Properties ->Java Build Path dort im Reiter Libraries.. und dann add Class Folder oder Add External Calss Folder das Verzeichnis angeben wo die Out.class und In.class drinnen ist..


----------



## Leventabi (10. Jan 2011)

danke erstmal für die Antwort. Habe es genauso gemacht wie du es mir geschrieben hast.

Jedoch bekomme ich immer noch die selbe Fehlermeldung. Ich will es mal so sagen, braucht man unbedingt so eine class datei, kann ich den Out.print Befehl nicht einfach so benutzen irgendwie ;D

Exception in thread "main" java.lang.Error: Unresolved compilation problem: 
	Out cannot be resolved

	at Squared.main(Squared.java:9)


----------



## Final_Striker (10. Jan 2011)

Nein, du brauchst unbedingt die Out.class und kannst es nicht einfach so irgendwie benutzen.

Schreib dir entweder eine eigene Out-Klasse oder benutze einfach System.out.println().


----------



## Leventabi (10. Jan 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Nein, du brauchst unbedingt die Out.class und kannst es nicht einfach so irgendwie benutzen.
> 
> Schreib dir entweder eine eigene Out-Klasse oder benutze einfach System.out.println().





Ja ich habe die Out.class auch benutzt wie oben bereits beschrieben, jedoch funktioniert es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Final_Striker (10. Jan 2011)

Hast du Out in deiner Klasse mit "import" auch importiert?


----------



## Leventabi (10. Jan 2011)

Final_Striker hat gesagt.:


> Hast du Out in deiner Klasse mit "import" auch importiert?





nein, verstehe dich gerade nicht. wie genau mache ich das


----------



## Final_Striker (10. Jan 2011)

Java ist auch eine Insel – 3.10 Eigene Pakete schnüren


----------

